# Benefit Tourney for Adel Victims



## bassmaster2314 (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1864647270486521/

Come out and fish and support a good cause. You can register on the facebook page on the event link. Just click that you are going.

Sign in will be around 5 am Feb 4th.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 26, 2017)

Gonna be a busy day on the 4th.Peach State Kayak Anglers will  be at Paradise that weekend also.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1243970285690327/


----------



## bassmaster2314 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep .. and they are going to co join with us in helping with the relief efforts. They are going to take up a love offering  to help. We have contacted them. They will be starting a little later than us.. finishing up later than us. They are expecting 25 or so kayaks.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll be there fishing the PSKA event.


----------



## bassmaster2314 (Jan 29, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I'll be there fishing the PSKA event.



Good deal.. fishing was good last week up there.  We have contacted John. Should be a big day. Hope yall have a good time. Our tournament will be lakes with ramps only.. you guys will be able to fish all the lakes..ramps and ones without. Some of those ponds with no ramps will surprise you with the fish that are in them


----------

